# Is anyone interested in a Graze gift voucher? (2 free - 1st time registrations only)



## Icey (Apr 10, 2013)

They gave me a two free box trial gift voucher over the spring period, I've already given on to my other half and have one sitting around - would love it to be of use to someone.


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Icey, thanks for the offer but my daughter keeps trying to foist the vouchers on me and I have to resist because although they're healthier than crisps and chocolate, they don't fit neatly with my diet of choice - Slimming World Original (low fat/low carb).  Dried fruits are high sugar, and nuts are high fat.  OK in small quantities, but I don't like to stop eating them once I start!

Maybe you'll get some takers if you re-post in the food/carbs thread rather than the weight loss group.


----------

